# Working a season - without actually working.



## Pigeons (Aug 8, 2013)

I did my first season in Morzine France, without working as I saved a bunch of cash and I lived in shared accommodation. I did that when I was 28. Most people were in the 18-25 bracket but I was living with a few 30-40yr olds as well. 

I met loads of people (not just the 15 people I lived with) always had a good group to ride with. Along as you have social skills you are going to make friends. Everyone is there to ski or snowboard so you always have that common ground. 

Since then I've worked each season, it does not compare. If you can afford to not work do that.

Just prepare yourself, it's very addictive and 1 season may not be enough.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Pigeons said:


> I did my first season in Morzine France, without working as I saved a bunch of cash and I lived in shared accommodation. I did that when I was 28. Most people were in the 18-25 bracket but I was living with a few 30-40yr olds as well.
> 
> I met loads of people (not just the 15 people I lived with) always had a good group to ride with. Along as you have social skills you are going to make friends. Everyone is there to ski or snowboard so you always have that common ground.
> 
> ...


Ha, i'm sort of hoping it is addictive. I'd happily spend the next 5-years doing seasons and surfing/working in the summers. 
How did you track down the shared accommodation with a big group of people like that? Online i'm guessing.
Mind if I ask how much you took out in savings to get you through the season... That option does sound preferable to needing to work.


----------



## Pigeons (Aug 8, 2013)

Chalet Nantegue Morzine | Ski Season Beds

Something like that, I didn't stay in that one and I can't remember who I booked with as it was several years ago. I do remember it costing around £1800 at the time then lift pass on top of that.

Basically I spent around 7k all in all. Time spent on your snowboard compared to time spent boozing will ultimately determine how much you'll spend in a season. I went to the night clubs a couple of times, mainly to the pubs/apres a few times a week. I brought a set up, everything new that season like a tool. I maybe missed 5 days on the mountain obvs didn't ride first lift till last lift, but I wasn't spending loads of money drinking. Made sandwiches to eat instead of buying, pooled our money together for dinners etc. I never felt like I went without. 

Some people I lived with just did some cleaning on transfer day to earn a little cash, but transfer day is the best time to ride as the mountain is dead.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Where are you licensed to practice medicine? I know plenty of md/do that worked patrol for a season after school.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

24 and a doctor? You finished your residency?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Love doctor


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

you can work your ass off season...though the problem around here ...there is no off season, there's snow, dh bike, kayak, sailing, diving, fishing, climbing, hiking and camping season....with frequent brew pub crawls. 

you could hit a place and pick up some pro temp work during the off season or transition seasons.

around here there are plenty of docs doing doctoring to support their addiction...there are quite a few that only will do .5-.7 fte and the rest of the time they are chasing the dragon

used to work with this doc...his addiction was white water kayaking in the Andes and during off season he would live in a van and cover vacations...he had standing gigs...just like a migratory bird


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

My first year at a resort I managed to get a place for free but my job was to keep a floor of the staff accommodations clean, not a bad deal for scrubbing a few toilets and showers, I also had a job as a cook at the time so I also saved a ton of money on food. Later years I worked as a cook or bartender and tried to get evening shifts, so I could ride every day in the morning. 

I'd say your best bet is to work in the service industry, you'd need some bs courses to do that in Canada, but you could possibly have mornings of to ride then work and meet people in the evenings. But they are constantly hiring people and you can usually get a deal on your meals.

But if I had my shit together in my 20's and could afford to not work I'd be all over that.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Pigeons said:


> Chalet Nantegue Morzine | Ski Season Beds
> 
> Something like that, I didn't stay in that one and I can't remember who I booked with as it was several years ago. I do remember it costing around


Thanks, yeah I reckon I could save up and do it that way. Due to the way my training works there's a natural gap where I can leave in July '16 and still come back whenever (for up to 3-years). So I could work heaps till then and save up and head out next November/December. Will take some will power/strength on my part mind! Really like morzine btw, was it good for a season?



Argo said:


> Where are you licensed to practice medicine? I know plenty of md/do that worked patrol for a season after school.


The UK - so most places in Europe plus Aus/NZ. America is a big no go due to red tape/exams/fees. Canada also tricky.



ekb18c said:


> 24 and a doctor? You finished your residency?


Works differently in the UK, I've been a doctor since 22... Had a trip to a hospital in florida to teach students and they weren't happy when they found that out. In my final year of "residency" which will finish July 2016.



wrathfuldeity said:


> in a van and cover vacations...he had standing gigs...just like a migratory bird


Where abouts in the world are you based? Sounds great.



freshy said:


> But they are constantly hiring people and you can usually get a deal on your meals.
> 
> But if I had my shit together in my 20's and could afford to not work I'd be all over that.


Yeah, I wouldn't mind doing any of those jobs if I needed to, but would feel a shame to limit snow time too much after escaping 75-hour working weeks that I've had recently! Having your shit together is more dull then I expected though... I think I could do it for another year tops then want several years of snow/surf/travel life. 

Thanks for all your help, really useful. Apologies for the huuuge response. :blahblah:

I'm thinking of taking the saving up option, just need to make sure I find some pals when I get there somehow. 
Thinking about it now, it makes sense for me to stay working until July 2016 when my current post ends. I could hopefully save enough not to work at all for 6-12months.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Pigeons said:


> Chalet Nantegue Morzine | Ski Season Beds
> 
> Something like that, I didn't stay in that one and I can't remember who I booked with as it was several years ago. I do remember it costing around £1800 at the time then lift pass on top of that.
> 
> Basically I spent around 7k all in all. Time spent on your snowboard compared to time spent boozing will ultimately determine how much you'll spend in a season. I went to the night clubs a couple of times, mainly to the pubs/apres a few times a week. *I brought a set up, everything new that season like a tool.*


And I would definitely also be getting myself a new setup to go out with... part of the benefits. Out of interest did you just bring one "do everything" board for the season or a quiver?


----------



## Pigeons (Aug 8, 2013)

Just the one do it all board, prior to doing my first season I only had a month under my belt. I think my riding progressed faster sticking to something familiar rather than chopping and changing. The most boards I've taken away with me is two and they have always been all mountain/Park type.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Decade190 said:


> And I would definitely also be getting myself a new setup to go out with... part of the benefits. Out of interest did you just bring one "do everything" board for the season or a quiver?


Decade...get an all mtn setup and then just go to the hill...there you find out if you need another and will have the locals give you ideas if and what you need to add to the quiver. Doing a season in the PNW (Baker) it would be best to have a pnw deep poo board for those days.


----------

